# Websites blocking content if you are using Ad Blocker...



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 10, 2017)

...anyone know a get around to this yet?
Many sites now placing up large red banner wanting you to allow adblock on their site. If I really want to read something I just put the page on "Read Mode" and it goes away, but don't really want to do that all the time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...anyone know a get around to this yet?
> Many sites now placing up large red banner wanting you to allow adblock on their site. If I really want to read something I just put the page on "Read Mode" and it goes away, but don't really want to do that all the time.


I just move on to a different site so no, I have no idea how to get around it.


----------



## Dekster (Oct 10, 2017)

There are a few sites I just know to even avoid their links like The Atlantic when it comes up for this reason.  The good thing about the internet is that everybody shares everybody else's content so you can usually find the same info somewhere else.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...anyone know a get around to this yet?
> Many sites now placing up large red banner wanting you to allow adblock on their site. If I really want to read something I just put the page on "Read Mode" and it goes away, but don't really want to do that all the time.


A short Google search gave me Greasemonkey or Tampermonkey add ons to help alleviate your adblock blocker problem.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Oct 10, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...anyone know a get around to this yet?
> Many sites now placing up large red banner wanting you to allow adblock on their site. If I really want to read something I just put the page on "Read Mode" and it goes away, but don't really want to do that all the time.



I have 3 browsers installed (IE, Chrome, and Firefox.  

I use adblocker in Chrome and FireFox for speed and most of the sites I visit don't have an issue with adblocker.  I keep IE without AB for on the very rare occasion I want to go to a site that won't load because AB, I paste the URL into IE to read it.

So normal surfing in Chrome or FireFox, special visits in IE.

Works for me.


>>>>


----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2017)

Depends on the site. It's easy to turn it off for individual sites.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 10, 2017)

longknife said:


> Depends on the site. It's easy to turn it off for individual sites.


 But more and more sites are blocking Adblock


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ...anyone know a get around to this yet?
> ...



It looks like, and I could be wrong, that this is an app to manage userscripts...so a person can edit how each website page appears. Too much work for me


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 10, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the site. It's easy to turn it off for individual sites.
> ...



I just turn adblock off for that specific site, while I'm viewing it. Then I turn it back on.

It's not that hard to do.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 10, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



It isn't, but just thought maybe someone has seen an app that also filters out the red banner. My guess is ABP will find a way to block it sooner than later.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 11, 2017)

I think the websites and advertisers who insist on using ads that irritate users are just shooting themselves in the ass. I’ve read articles by website owners who think they can bully users into watching their horrible ads. They think they're right and the visitors using Ad Block are wrong. Period. And other websites think their visitors love their sites so much that they’ll tolerate any crappy ad they want to display. In any case, chasing away visitors doesn't sound like a winning strategy.

In the real world, advertisers work hard and long to find ways to produce ads that are attractive to potential customers. The last thing they want to do is irritate prospects with awful ads. 

As another poster said, the same content can often be found at other sites. When I hit a website that whines about my using an Ad Blocker, I just head on down the road to another site. Usually I’ll have a page of search results in another tab, so similar content is just a click away.

Or, you can turn your Ad Blocker off, momentarily, as another poster said.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 11, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...anyone know a get around to this yet?
> Many sites now placing up large red banner wanting you to allow adblock on their site. If I really want to read something I just put the page on "Read Mode" and it goes away, but don't really want to do that all the time.


it's been going on for about a year now...


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 11, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Then you get bombarded with ads that suck your computers resources up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ...anyone know a get around to this yet?
> ...



 Lately it is a lot more pervasive and aggresive, not just a little red banner...but blocking the whole page until you unblock.
I believe monkrules is correct, annoying visitors into "do it or go away" is not a winning strategy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Well if you find an easy way let me know.  I'm one of those people where the best and fastest way to lose a sale to me is to direct advertise to me particularly via computer, phone or door to door.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 13, 2017)

`
`
When I feel like fiddling around, I use an add-on named "Element Hiding Helper - Adblock Plus". Since it's all basically java script, I sometimes use *"*Grease monkey*."* On rare occasions I may drop adblock for that particular page. However, I usually block those sites (a different app) and go on to the next source.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



  It is beyond ridiculous. 
Anymore when I am using the internet at home I log out of Google (gmail is what we use at work, and I check email at home) And switch to Brave browser. After doing this I have definitely noticed a drop in "cross advertising"...where you look up something on one device you use, and ads for that very thing pop up on other devices you use...pisses me off to no end. 
  But alas, you can blame it all on millennials  ... they don't read a newspaper, books, look at magazines, they avoid mail and don't watch regular TV...so advertisers are going through great leaps to reach them...wait...that sounds like me..well I read books...


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 7, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...anyone know a get around to this yet?
> Many sites now placing up large red banner wanting you to allow adblock on their site. If I really want to read something I just put the page on "Read Mode" and it goes away, but don't really want to do that all the time.



These addons work about 60% of the time (depends on the website). Mostly I just go to a different site!

BehindTheOverlay
NicolaeNMV/BehindTheOverlay
JavaScript Toggle On and Off (WebExtension) – Get this Extension for  Firefox (en-US)
JavaScript Toggle On and Off

There is also some sort of addon for uBlock:
reek/anti-adblock-killer
Never tried it as I don't use uBlock.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ...anyone know a get around to this yet?
> ...



Me too, only douchey sites do that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 7, 2019)

Tinhatter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ...anyone know a get around to this yet?
> ...



I'm not clicking any links for software I've never heard of from a 15-post n00b. 

Adblock Plus and noscript, okay. I can vouch for those and they work. Not sure what you got going on there.

I've been on the internet since 1996.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tinhatter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I could not possibly care less what you do or do not click on, that's "15-post n00b here" (not everywhere), and at least I provided options to OP...whether or not said options work remains to be seen.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 9, 2019)

Tinhatter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Tinhatter said:
> ...



Adblock plus and noscript work, idk wtf those links go to. Oh, that one looks promising. The "Behind the overlay" one. Perhaps I jumped on ya too soon, sorry.

Adblock Plus | The world's # 1 free ad blocker

NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - what is it? - InformAction


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 10, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tinhatter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Adblock plus is the best thing you can do to improve your internet browsing experience. If a site doesn't like it just choose incognito mode, if the site is worth it you can disable adblock as a one time thing or permanent for each website.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 10, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Tinhatter said:
> ...


Why can't I have an Adblock Plus that the site can't detect I'm using?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 10, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



It's not the site, it is your browser.
When you go to an internet site, your computer and their server "exchange hands" and introduce themselves.
It goes something like this

YOU: "Hi I would like you see your website, I am using Firefox version 10.a with the following extensions a, b, c.
WEBSITE: "Approved, I am running Apache version 12x, on this page is HTML 5, the site is written in WordPress version 8." I see you are using Adblock, I am going to place a popup and disable viewing

 And that is how it works. In a nutshell


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 10, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


So the Browser betrayed me. I want an Adblock the site can't detect.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


As soon as one comes out someone will counter it and the cycle starts all over again.  The problem is there's too much money in advertising for this to go away any time soon, if ever.  So basically you pay a subscription, deal with the ads or don't use the site.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


On the flipside if your site becomes plagued with adds be prepared to lose users. Gotta make money but I can take my views elsewhere as well. Internet is fun!


----------

